# How to pull apk's



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have Nova Launcher Prime, and i was wondering if i could pull the .apk from my phone, and install it on my tablet because i cant get it from the market because im still on Honeycomb

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Get it from here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1389071

Edit: The app could error out if it is not compatible with honeycomb. IDK, I've never heard of anyone trying myself.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

pretty sure it wouldnt even run in honeycomb since its based off the ics launcher


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it says Android 4.0+ so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Well damn...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

In general, though, to pull apk files, you need a file explorer with root access. From the root of your storage, navigate to system/app or data/app, depending on if it's an app that came pre-installed (in system) or one you downloaded (in data). From there you can copy any apk file you want out of there and onto your sdcard, where you can then either plug your phone into your computer and pull it off or just upload to dropbox or some other online storage.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

```
adb pull /path/to/apk.that.i.want.apk
```
you'll find them in /system/app/ and /data/app/

to get a listing of what's in them

```
adb shell ls /system/app
```
nova would be in /data/app since you downloaded it from the market


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Another way you could pull an apk from your phone is to install AirDroid and use the desktop application to download apk's from there.


----------

